# Apache+Linux  403 Forbidden



## chiwou (15. Dezember 2003)

hallo erstmal

ich habe fedora linux von redhat
ich habe darauf einen apache server laufen aber wenn ich aus dem netzwerk daruf zugreifen möchte 

zeigt er mir immer
________________________________________________________________________
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/2.0.47 (Fedora) Server at server Port 80
________________________________________________________________________

was heist das ich habe die Pfadangaben korrekt angegeben und auch eine testdatei hineingetan


HILFE

bis denne


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Dezember 2003)

!


----------



## chiwou (15. Dezember 2003)

*boh eyy*

darauf wäre ich nie gekommen

danke gibt es in diesem forum auch ein paar leute die hilfreiche hinweise


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Dezember 2003)

Nimm dir bitte beim Schreiben deines Beitrages etwas Zeit und achte auf deine *Rechtschreibung und Grammatik*, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Fehler, durchgehende Kleinschreibung und mangelhafte Struktur erschweren den Lesefluss und das Verständnis.

Bedenke bitte auch, dass nicht jeder User ein Internet-Experte ist und von daher Abkürzungen wie "", "plz", "asap", "imho" etc. nicht überall bekannt sind. Da wir sehr viele ausländische Besucher haben, solltest Du stets Deine Beiträge in Hochdeutsch schreiben und nicht in irgendwelche regionalen Dialekte verfallen. Aus dem gleichen Grund bitten wir unsere Mitglieder, in Beiträgen nicht aus Bequemlichkeit durchgängig klein zu schreiben, so wie es in privaten E-Mails oder in Chats üblich ist. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.

// closed bis eine Ürarbeitung deines Beitrages an einen Moderator dieses Forums geschickt wird.


----------

